# Homemade bandsaw into sawmill? How hard is it?



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

So, having watched some videos on youtube about turning your homemade bandsaw into sawmill, what are the logistics of this? I mean I dont plan on sawing 20ft logs just small pieces of oak and walnut and stuff like that for projects. I dont think I could make my own 2×4’s but I may be wrong. Have any of you done this and if so, how did it go? It seems like a neat idea.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

For smaller logs it's actually a pretty common occurrence. So long as you follow proper protocol, eg proper blade, well set up saw, staying within the saws power limits, I've heard it's really quite simple and rewarding. Unfortunately, my little 9 inch saw with its tiny little 1/8 motor prevent me from having firsthand experience.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*your title is confusing*

Do you want to make a shop built saw mill OR a use an existing bandsaw and then turn that into a mini-sawmill?

You can use a 14" bandsaw to mill small logs...under 8" in diameter. I use an 18" 3 HP to mill logs up to 12" in diameter. You need a 3 TPI blade and a flat base to lay on the table or a "sled" to hold the loge from turning until you make the first pass.

I use a power planer to flatten one side. If you can rip a flat surface with a chainsaw that will also work.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/power-planer-uses-12848/


Here's a thread on mine and dudeman's sleds:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Do you want to make a shop built saw mill OR a use an existing bandsaw and then turn that into a mini-sawmill?
> 
> You can use a 14" bandsaw to mill small logs...under 8" in diameter. I use an 18" 3 HP to mill logs up to 12" in diameter. You need a 3 TPI blade and a flat base to lay on the table or a "sled" to hold the loge from turning until you make the first pass.
> 
> ...


I was thinking something like this http://woodgears.ca/bandmill/sawmill.html

I was gonna make my own bandsaw then make a mount where I can turn it sideways when I need to saw lumber.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*then that's your answer*

This guy is a "genius" so you are in for a challenge. :yes:

I would just use a standard bandsaw and leave it vertical OR turn it on it's side and make a carriage... pick one up from Craig's List. You won't need the table. It's a rather involved project in my opinion. That's why I haven't done it myself even though I have some metal cuting and welding equipment and skills. Just not worth it for me.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> This guy is a "genius" so you are in for a challenge. :yes:
> 
> I would just use a standard bandsaw and leave it vertical OR turn it on it's side and make a carriage... pick one up from Craig's List. You won't need the table. It's a rather involved project in my opinion. That's why I haven't done it myself even though I have some metal cuting and welding equipment and skills. Just not worth it for me.


Yea. I think I could make the bandsaw part. Its the sawmill that worries me.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a serious work. Good luck if you're going to push through that project.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Why is it that you feel you "need" the band saw too be horizontal in a carriage? Do you plan on tackling 10ft logs that you couldn't lift to the saw? I only ask Mr wandels sawmill there only has something like 12 inches of cut capacity, the same as nearly any 14 inch band saw, so unless you're dealing with monstrously long logs you could get away with just the vertical saw and a sled


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you have to ask....*

That reveals that you have no idea how involved it is. It is quite complex and requires more work than you might think.
Here's the most basic and probably one of the better ones I've seen. It is electric also:


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Why is it that you feel you "need" the band saw too be horizontal in a carriage? Do you plan on tackling 10ft logs that you couldn't lift to the saw? I only ask Mr wandels sawmill there only has something like 12 inches of cut capacity, the same as nearly any 14 inch band saw, so unless you're dealing with monstrously long logs you could get away with just the vertical saw and a sled


I was thinking a 12in Oak or maple log that is a few feet long would be too heavy to lift or be unstable. I just dont want to limit my length of log thats all.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> That reveals that you have no idea how involved it is. It is quite complex and requires more work than you might think.
> Here's the most basic and probably one of the better ones I've seen. It is electric also:
> GARAGE BUILT SAWMILL -electric motor driven! - YouTube


I have seen many of the videos on the internet about this. Its simple to me because I used to do car audio where you cant be more then a 1/32 of inch off so this looks really simple. Im not trying to disrespect you.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

My main thinking in this is using it for small projects and to make some live edge benches.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Personally, I'd still recommend you go with a standard vertical band saw at first. With the plans you're looking at to build one, it wouldn't be too hard to stop once the saw is finished before you get the carriage built. Run with the saw and a sled for a while, see if it works for you, you could save a lot of time and effort, and if you decide you need the carriage option, build it then. 

Word to the wise as well, I wouldn't brag about how simple something is because you did something that required accuracy within 1/32 of an inch. Most anybody around here does everything to 1/64 or less, and insinuating that an extremely challenging project will be easy for you because you watched internet videos and worked a completely different hobby won't win you any friends. Woodnthings was a little rude, but he has a pretty fair point, a dedicated, carriage driven sawmill is one of those things that you'll decidedly know of you need, and building anything that complex isn't simple for anybody


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Personally, I'd still recommend you go with a standard vertical band saw at first. With the plans you're looking at to build one, it wouldn't be too hard to stop once the saw is finished before you get the carriage built. Run with the saw and a sled for a while, see if it works for you, you could save a lot of time and effort, and if you decide you need the carriage option, build it then.
> 
> Word to the wise as well, I wouldn't brag about how simple something is because you did something that required accuracy within 1/32 of an inch. Most anybody around here does everything to 1/64 or less, and insinuating that an extremely challenging project will be easy for you because you watched internet videos and worked a completely different hobby won't win you any friends. Woodnthings was a little rude, but he has a pretty fair point, a dedicated, carriage driven sawmill is one of those things that you'll decidedly know of you need, and building anything that complex isn't simple for anybody


When I used to do car audio for money, it would actually be required to build less then a 1/64 of inch. The reason I said 1/32 was that some people say that isnt possible (mainly car audio people and not woodworkers). I was just testing the waters. If the port for a $2500 sound system is off any (no air gaps), it make a car sound like ****. I dont expect yall to understand what goes on in car audio because I doubt many have messed with it and I dont blame them. Lot of math. 

The bandsaw seems simple to me but I could very well be wrong. Wouldnt be the first time. I dont plan on building this for awhile. I will definitely will try the vertical idea. Just was asking about a sled one just to get some more info thats all.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> When I used to do car audio for money, it would actually be required to build less then a 1/64 of inch. The reason I said 1/32 was that some people say that isnt possible (mainly car audio people and not woodworkers). I was just testing the waters. If the port for a $2500 sound system is off any (no air gaps), it make a car sound like ****. I dont expect yall to understand what goes on in car audio because I doubt many have messed with it and I dont blame them. Lot of math.
> 
> The bandsaw seems simple to me but I could very well be wrong. Wouldnt be the first time. I dont plan on building this for awhile. I will definitely will try the vertical idea. Just was asking about a sled one just to get some more info thats all.



Wasnt trying to jump down your throat, my apologize if it seemed that way. Just trying to warn you that accuracy to 1/32 is great, but with that bandsaw, if youre off by a few thousandths of an inch something could go very, very wrong. Id still say build the saw itself though, just to get that part up and running, just theres no need to test the depth of the river with both feet


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I always wanted to mix a portable planer and a bandsaw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My suggestion would be to experiment and go for configuring one and see what evolves. As you see you are getting all kinds of advice. I'm betting you're innovative enough to be able to put one together. Post work in progress pictures if you do.


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like this setup*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cheap-sawmill-9589/
Another simple approach, but it takes a huge amount of floor space using a vertical bandsaw and a roller support system. This approach allows you to use a standard vertical bandsaw and just run the support rollers, without "reinventing the wheel" . If you want the challenge of making your own bandsaw, keep in mind that at some point some metal fabrication, drilling and maybe welding may be required. Mathias probably didn't do it that way and just used wood for everything except bearings. 

I built a 2 axis panel saw using metal angle, steel plates, ball bearings, and it was a challenge and a lot of work, but I saved lots of $$$. See My Photos for some early pictures. :yes:


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Wasnt trying to jump down your throat, my apologize if it seemed that way. Just trying to warn you that accuracy to 1/32 is great, but with that bandsaw, if youre off by a few thousandths of an inch something could go very, very wrong. Id still say build the saw itself though, just to get that part up and running, just theres no need to test the depth of the river with both feet


I did not see it as jumping down my throat so dont worry:thumbsup:


Steve Neul said:


> I always wanted to mix a portable planer and a bandsaw.


Hmm now we may be getting somewhere!!!:laughing::no:


cabinetman said:


> My suggestion would be to experiment and go for configuring one and see what evolves. As you see you are getting all kinds of advice. I'm betting you're innovative enough to be able to put one together. Post work in progress pictures if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> I always wanted to mix a portable planer and a bandsaw.





SouthernWoodworking said:


> Hmm now we may be getting somewhere!!!:laughing::no:


Build it all into an assembly line - follow the planer with 2 sanding machines with two grits, and a spray rail for the finish. Rough log to prefinished stock in one pass.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Building any type of sawmill that is accurate is a real challenge. Your biggest challenge will be the bandwheels and assemblies they ride on.......that takes extremely precise work. The carriage has to be built very strong but with enough room to pass over the logs......not enough bracing and it will shake like crazy. As for the bed, that's the easy part but still takes a lot of time cutting and welding.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

FishFactory said:


> Building any type of sawmill that is accurate is a real challenge. Your biggest challenge will be the bandwheels and assemblies they ride on.......that takes extremely precise work. The carriage has to be built very strong but with enough room to pass over the logs......not enough bracing and it will shake like crazy. As for the bed, that's the easy part but still takes a lot of time cutting and welding.


Gotcha. It may be awhile and I may not weld it. Not sure yet, been a minute since I have welded.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you've been advised ...*

Now, it's your turn to build it and prove to yourself and us that you can do it. Naysayers be damned, go for it. :smile:


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

While I respect the skill and especially the determination it took to complete that homemade sawmill, ultimately I think it's probably not worth the effort. Using a 14" woodworking bandsaw you're seriously hamstrung by the cutting throat, so much so that's it's practically useless for milling any real logs. Any log small enough to fit could probably be lifted up and fed through the saw easily enough by a couple of guys. 

You can get something like this for $1,500 and handle actual timber: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/http-w...aw-mill-with-280cc-gas-engine-61712-html.html

You would probably have half that much in materials to build the homemade version plus all the hours of labor. Doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Mandres said:


> While I respect the skill and especially the determination it took to complete that homemade sawmill, ultimately I think it's probably not worth the effort. Using a 14" woodworking bandsaw you're seriously hamstrung by the cutting throat, so much so that's it's practically useless for milling any real logs. Any log small enough to fit could probably be lifted up and fed through the saw easily enough by a couple of guys.
> 
> You can get something like this for $1,500 and handle actual timber:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/http-w...aw-mill-with-280cc-gas-engine-61712-html.html
> ...


A trip to a metal supplier can soon change ones mind about saving money building machinery, these days I think I would rather improve on a unit that is already built, if and when I thought it necessary.


----------

